# Miss. Valley Pres. Prelim. Report on Wright, Shepherd, Etc.



## Scott (Feb 3, 2005)

Is now available online:
http://www.fpcjackson.org/resources/apologetics/MVP Report 2004BACKUP.htm

[Edited on 2-3-2005 by Scott]


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 3, 2005)

This is only the preliminary report. The Presbytery adopted by an overwhelming margin the final report the other day. If I can get an electronic version and permission to post it, I will.


----------



## doulosChristou (Feb 3, 2005)

The preliminary report is simply a well-documented list of the main tenets that these teachers are espousing. Fred, is the final report more than this? I was expecting conclusions and judgments.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 3, 2005)

Yes, Greg, it is a 36 page comprehensive report that includes conclusions, judgments, and various resolutions directing that pastoral letters, be prepared and disseminated to the various PCA Presbyteries. I haven't had a chance to completely review it yet, but I believe there might also be some reference to requested action of the General Assembly.


----------



## doulosChristou (Feb 4, 2005)

That is encouraging. If you're unable to get an electronic version or permission to post it, I'd be very interested in a summary of the comprehensive report.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 8, 2005)

I'd be interested to read that final report too.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 9, 2005)

Moving to New Perspectives Forum and closing.

The final MVP report and discussion thereon can be found in this thread here:

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=9146

[Edited on 2/9/2005 by fredtgreco]


----------

